

How to follow your metrics on iGoogle - bemmu
http://bemmu.blogspot.com/2009/03/using-google-spreadsheets-with-igoogle.html

======
oldwesley
Sorry, this is off topic, but what software did you use to make that secant
square on your blog?

<http://bemmu.blogspot.com/2008_11_01_archive.html>

Also, what license are you using for it - Creative Commons? Or is it
copyrighted? I'd love to use that somewhere, but with permission/attribution
of course.

~~~
bemmu
It's just a small Flash file, I don't quite see how you could use that
anywhere?

~~~
oldwesley
I'm an artist. I could project it in a public space at night, for example. Or
incorporate it into a dance performance. But it's ok if you don't want me to
use it. Perhaps you could tell me what software I could use to make my own?

~~~
bemmu
I don't mind at all if you use it, but I have the file on some other computer
right now. If you can use the one which is on the page, feel free to do so.

I'm sure any flash developer could make you something similar in a few hours,
if you need a custom one.

~~~
oldwesley
Wonderful. Thank you.

Ok, so you just used Flash. I wasn't sure whether you used some alternative
flash-generating tool.

------
firebug
Nice writeup. Had no idea you could do that with Google Spreadsheets.

